# New type D



## deadalnix (Oct 16, 2009)

Speaking with some italians at WC09, I learn they use a « new type D » cube.

http://cgi.ebay.it/CUBO-DI-RUBIK-DI...Giochi_da_Tavolo_e_Puzzle?hash=item2302e9c737

You can find a picture of the mecanism on this annonce (and buy some to this seeler if you want).

I haven't found any information about this cube, and cannont find it to sell except in italian ebay.

Some of you have some more information ?

For what I have tested, these cube are really great. It fells like they are very loose, but doesn't pop.

EDIT: c4y release recently a type D II cube. This is NOT this one. Mecanisms are differents.

EDIT²: This cube is a Dayan cube in fact. You can find it on chinese website taobao.com : http://item.taobao.com/auction/item_detail-0db2-22b445365bf388d0297e00058013246b.htm


----------



## Swoncen (Oct 16, 2009)

hmmm I think it's a different type of what I've recently bought from c4u but this Type D (II) is very nice although not so good as the new "Type F (II)" and my new main cube "Type C (II)".

Type D (II): http://www.cube4you.com/product-560.html

The cube is heavy and it feels like it will never pop (it never does for me).


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 16, 2009)

I would buy from that ebay link just to get that box. 0:
Do want box.


----------



## Swoncen (Oct 16, 2009)

Yeah, the box is nice 

But the cube is for sure different to Type D (II).


----------



## deepSubDiver (Oct 16, 2009)

i want that box!


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Oct 16, 2009)

thats my main speedcube


----------



## deadalnix (Oct 16, 2009)

Swoncen said:


> hmmm I think it's a different type of what I've recently bought from c4u but this Type D (II) is very nice although not so good as the new "Type F (II)" and my new main cube "Type C (II)".
> 
> Type D (II): http://www.cube4you.com/product-560.html
> 
> The cube is heavy and it feels like it will never pop (it never does for me).



It is NOT type D II. Just look at the mecanism and you will be fixed on this point 

I will update the first post to avoid this kind of confusion.


----------



## Swoncen (Oct 16, 2009)

deadalnix said:


> Swoncen said:
> 
> 
> > hmmm I think it's a different type of what I've recently bought from c4u but this Type D (II) is very nice although not so good as the new "Type F (II)" and my new main cube "Type C (II)".
> ...



yes.. look at my 2nd post.


----------



## tribaleps (Oct 16, 2009)

....err, so WHAT cube is it actually? Another uncategorized cube?


----------



## deadalnix (Oct 16, 2009)

It's what I wonder. They call it new type D, and this is the mecanism shown in the link.

They are really great.

But I guess this cube can be found under another name (new type D only refers to italians web pages).

The mecanism looks like type F II but it isn't.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm guessing the runners help stop lock ups.

Seems like a good idea


----------



## elcarc (Oct 16, 2009)

what ever language that guy on the ebay link was speaking, i want to learn it
(after i learn Japanese of course)


----------



## tribaleps (Oct 16, 2009)

deadalnix said:


> It's what I wonder. They call it new type D, and this is the mecanism shown in the link.
> 
> They are really great.
> 
> ...



Someone needs to do a review on it in English!


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Oct 16, 2009)

tribaleps said:


> deadalnix said:
> 
> 
> > It's what I wonder. They call it new type D, and this is the mecanism shown in the link.
> ...



consider your needs met
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15748

I have used both FII and CII but not DII. FII is smootha nd light and low lock ups. CII is heavy and great loose and nearly no lockups too. with C4U hardware it cuts really well and is significaly faster IMHO. my next ordeer will iionclude 2 more CIIs and a DII.


----------



## deadalnix (Oct 16, 2009)

elcarc said:


> what ever language that guy on the ebay link was speaking, i want to learn it
> (after i learn Japanese of course)



It's italian.

Almost as evil as french 

HowSuneIsNow > If you can get one of these in your next review, it could be great.


----------



## tribaleps (Oct 16, 2009)

HowSuneIsNow said:


> tribaleps said:
> 
> 
> > deadalnix said:
> ...



Oh, but this is not the one that's featured in that 'Italian' review right? The one that everyone says is not a Type D?


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Oct 16, 2009)

did not relaize this was different than DII. what do we call this DIII?

he also has mini CII
http://cgi.ebay.it/CUBO-DI-RUBIK-Ne...Giochi_da_Tavolo_e_Puzzle?hash=item2302e9a49a


----------



## drfire (Oct 16, 2009)

If I have no mistake, I can make sure that the cube Deadalnix want is not "new type D". From the pics in the ebay, I recognize the edge of the cube. It's very special. It's name is Dayan Cube (Dayan means wild goose). It is a new cube, which designed by the greatest famous Rubik's cube fan--Daqing Bao, who is called "Da yan tou" by most of the Chinese fans. 

I bought a new Dayan cube last week. I don't how to describe and jargonize the cube . I can just see it is smooth, hard to pop, and shake or vibrate hands. You can buy it in the Da yan tou's taobao.com shop.

Maybe you can send me some more details. 
All the type A-F cubes are designed and made in china.
I believe I can help. If not, the friends in bbs.mf8.com (biggest cube forum in PR China).

http://item.taobao.com/auction/item_detail-0db2-22b445365bf388d0297e00058013246b.htm







Maybe you can send me some more details. 
All the type A-F cubes are designed and made in china.
I believe I can help. If not, the friends in bbs.mf8.com (biggest cube forum in PR China).


----------



## drfire (Oct 16, 2009)

And the white Dayan cube






and blue


----------



## otsyke (Oct 16, 2009)

yes drfire, i'm absolutely sure that is the one you posted.

I bought this "new type d" from that user in that ebay auction (i live in italy). Pieces, core and logo in the center are identical to the one you posted.

And it is my main speedcube too atm, i love it


----------



## deadalnix (Oct 16, 2009)

I think this is this one !

Good job  Thanks


----------



## drfire (Oct 16, 2009)

Ok
Do you wanna buy a Dayan cube? O(∩_∩)O
My Dayan cube is about 30 RMB(about US$5). It is DIY kit.
You can buy it from the designer's taobao.com shop.


----------



## CL_Pepsi (Oct 16, 2009)

Its that new taiyan cube. Camcuber says its like a type f, its also called a big goose.


----------



## drfire (Oct 16, 2009)

Dayan，no taiyan. I don't think like F. It more like Type A II. 

I think it is a great cube which worth to purchase and collect.

There are a lot of new designs in Dayan. Every one who tests it will praise it and like it.


----------



## drfire (Oct 16, 2009)

This is my collection.
Blue one is Type F I blue.
White and black are Type A II.
3rd one is Type C fluorescence.
Last one is Dayan Black.


----------



## deadalnix (Oct 16, 2009)

drfire said:


> Do you wanna buy a Dayan cube? O(∩_∩)O



yes probably, because I like it. But not now.


----------



## drfire (Oct 17, 2009)

http://shop.mf8.com.cn/goods.php?id=21
This is a shop you can buy it, the mf8 forum open this e-shop.


----------



## tribaleps (Oct 17, 2009)

drfire said:


> http://shop.mf8.com.cn/goods.php?id=21
> This is a shop you can buy it, the mf8 forum open this e-shop.



Just one color?!


----------



## drfire (Oct 17, 2009)

No.
Dayan have two models. Blue one only in Model one. 
Model two have improve a little. less shake or vibrate.
see Dayan here
http://shop33906016.taobao.com/shop...6016-119922419-tPPR4w==.htm?checkedRange=true

The designer's website.
3 colors:black white and original color.
I like black Dayan.


----------



## tribaleps (Oct 17, 2009)

drfire said:


> No.
> Dayan have two models. Blue one only in Model one.
> Model two have improve a little. less shake or vibrate.
> see Dayan here
> ...



Sorry, i meant the Mf8 store. I can't read Chinese, so quite difficult to order through that site. Unless you could order some for us?


----------



## Meep (Oct 17, 2009)

Yeah that's a Big Goose or TaiYan~ I got it last year in Hong Kong and it's been my main ever since =P


----------



## drfire (Oct 17, 2009)

tribaleps said:


> drfire said:
> 
> 
> > No.
> ...



http://shop.mf8.com.cn/goods.php?id=21 
mf8's International cube store. You can buy there.


----------



## tribaleps (Oct 17, 2009)

drfire said:


> tribaleps said:
> 
> 
> > drfire said:
> ...



yes, but that site only has blue? Am I missing something here?


----------



## drfire (Oct 17, 2009)

I ask the seeler, he said the e-shop is new. You can buy any cubes in his shop. He and his friend open the mf8 forum. 
If U wanna buy any cube, like Type A V, Dayan or mf8 and others. You'd contact him via msn([email protected]).
The lastest Dayan cube is the 2nd model. but no blue in 2nd model, blue only in 1st model.


----------

